# Warnings al caricamento di hsfserial (Linmodem)

## mrfree

Maledetti warnings visualizzati durante il caricamento del modulo hsfserial necessario al funzionamento del mio Conexant Modem.

Qualcuno ha trovato un reindirizzamento efficace???

----------

## bsolar

Puoi postare il comando che li causa e i warning stessi?

----------

## mrfree

guarda attualmente non ho il portatile con me comunque il comando è

```
modprobe hsfserial
```

e i warnings riguardano il tipo di licenza con la quale viene distribuito il software, nulla di preoccupante... è solo per una ragione estetica   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Non puoi usare le possibilità di reindirizzo di bash?

```
# modprobe hsfserial 1> /dev/null # spedisce stdout nel nulla.

# modprobe hsfserial 2> /dev/null # spedisce stderr nel nulla.

# modprobe hsfserial &> /dev/null # spedisce entrambi nel nulla...
```

----------

## mrfree

certo, ma forse non sono stato molto chiaro...   :Razz: 

il fatto è che inserendo il reindirizzamento all'interno del etc/modules.autoload sembra non fare il suo dovere

----------

## bsolar

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> certo, ma forse non sono stato molto chiaro...  
> 
> il fatto è che inserendo il reindirizzamento all'interno del etc/modules.autoload sembra non fare il suo dovere

 

Ah... prova a mettere il comando in '/etc/conf.d/local.start' invece di specificare il modulo in modules.autoload.

----------

## cerri

Credo che il problema sia nella licenza che "taint" il kernel.

Da ignorare, cmq.

----------

